# Goodman split system heat pump problem



## AU_Prospector (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I have an 8 year old home with two Goodman split system heat pumps.  By split system I mean the evaporator is in the the crawl space and the condenser is outside.  (maybe I have it backwards?)  Anyway I am losing coolant in the larger 4 ton system.  A tech used some sort of leak detector 'sniffer' and states the leak is in the evap coils in the crawl space.  He charged the system so I am cool while we figure out what to do. . . 

I have had two techs out from THE SAME COMPANY, different days.

Tech A states Goodman is a great solid system albeit noisy, no need to replace the whole thing.  Simply purchase and have installed the new evap coils.  His cost estimate is $1200.

Tech B states Goodman is total garbage, and I should can the whole thing and start over and take advantage of the tax credit.  He says I could spend upwards of over $2000 to replace the coils only to have the crap Goodman system break again soon or I could spend $5000 on a brand new system and live happily ever after. 


%$#*&_)(&^&^$^%#
Now what the heck do I do?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 21, 2010)

I have very little knowledge of HVAC systems but, I would call a different company and get an opinion from someone else. I'm sure each tech is sharing their personal experience that they have formed after being in the business.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with Olddog, nobody really wants to repair evap coils in an attic and will price the job so you don't hire them. There's too much money to be made doing multiple easy repairs than there is spending all day on one repair.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Jul 22, 2010)

I am liking the idea of replacing the system all together more and more.  I had a salesman out today who is ready to put in a 4 ton Carrier Performance/Infinity with variable speed compressor and variable speed air handler and some sort of smart computer controlled climate system.  It is very expensive, but there is a $1000 Carrier rebate and then there is the $1500 tax credit right now so all I gotta do is bounce his pricing off a couple other companies and see what happens. 

After looking online about complaints on Goodman Systems, I am nervous about spending $1700 just to replace the evap coils only to have something else break soon.

If anyone is curious and willing to tell me if his pricing is reasonable, PM me and I will give you the quote.  Thanks!

Gold Prospector


----------



## budro (Aug 8, 2010)

sir, most of the time a split system has its outside unit replaced. check with a few companies and see if they have an air handler that might match up to your system. take the model number down and try that for easy repair. it would be great if you could find a good air handler and just replace the whole thing since you have to open up the pressure lines anyway. you might get lucky. if not your best bet if you can afford it is a new unit. this way you have a warranty to boot for your money. you really only have a technicians opinion this is where the leak is. more than once i have seen techs blame the inside unit when they really just can't find the problem. what happens when you spend a bunch of money on the inside unit and six months down the road have other problems on the old parts of the system.


----------



## om55 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the carrier infinity system in my house and granted it is an expensive unit but I wouldn't trade it for anything. I was just amazed at all this unit does. It will make your house so comfortable and you can hardly hear it run plus Bryant/Carrier have one of the best reputations. I can really say that the unit that I bought has delivered everything the advertising says and then some,and no I'm not a carrier dealer I just have had this unit installed and can honestly tell how it works in my house.


----------



## ohmoheknows (Oct 5, 2010)

I would check on the warranty of the coils. If the system is only 8 years old it is possible, if registered, the coils have a 10 year warranty. Granted this system is probably R-22 system and you cannot purchase anymore R-22 systems, you should still be able to get a coil. 8 years old is awful young to change a system that would mean it was installed in 2002. Did every tech. diagnose the same coils? evap or condenser? Is this the first time you've had it charged? Could be a very small leak. If it is larger there will be oil present in the drainpan on the indoor unit or oil present around the outdoor coils if it is outdoor.


----------



## om55 (Oct 6, 2010)

you can also have a tech put in some dye when he charges it. What happens is as the freon leaks out so does the dye, so all you need to do is take a uv light and shine over the coils when the light hit the dye it will glow either a gold or red whatever color dye is used. at least this way you can see for yourself where the leak is, I don't put a lot of trust in the sniffers because it can get a false reading if it is in a real tight area that is enclosed because the freon can settle and the sniffer goes off before it even gets near the leak or if there is any air movement it can blow the freon away from where the actual leak is. I just trust what I can see better than a machine.


----------



## ohmoheknows (Oct 8, 2010)

Totally agree on the leak detectors. If I check an evap. coil, I usually pump the system down outside and pump the indoor up with nitrogen to about 350 psi. Most are factory tested higher than that (400-450) Then you can use leak detector (gas) that has a tendency to be bright yellow and you can see where the leak is at. Usually in a U-bend.


----------

